# صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (27 أبريل 2007)

*جأتنى هذه الرساله على الاميل الخاص بيا معجزه حدثت لاحدى الاشخاص
ان طلب شفاعة القديس مار جرجس وظهرت صورة مارجرجس
 على فنجان القهوه بيده​*

​






*[Q-BIBLE]مع تحيات اولاد الفادى
ماجد رؤوف زاهر
صلوا لاجلى[/Q-BIBLE]​*


----------



## monlove (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

بركة صلاته تكون معانا امين


----------



## †gomana† (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

عجيبة هيا اعمالك يارب
ميرسي ليك


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

رائع جدا شفاعته وبراكته تكون معانا امين​


----------



## مارسيليانا (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

بركة شفاعتة تكون مع جميع اولاد المسيح​


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

بجد  عظيمة هية اعمال فى قديسة  وليتمجد اسم الشهيد


----------



## موريل (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

:yaka::yaka:دا دليل على اى حد يشكك فى الشفاعة عظيمة هى اعمالك يارب ليتمجد اسمك يايسوع وشفاعة هذا القديس العظيم تكون معنا امين


----------



## salmagad (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

للهم اهدي قومي فانهم لايعلمون


----------



## shadymokhles (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

شفاعته وبركته القديس العظيم مارجرجس تكون معنا جميعا يارب


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
شفاعة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس تكون معانا امين 
يا جماعة دى مش قرائة فنجان دى ظهرة على وش الفنجان وليس فى قاع الفنجان او عند قلب الفنجان تفرق كتير بركاتة معانا جميعا امين
_____________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## 2winy ya yso3 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

sora gmila awi f3ln
shokran lik 3la t3b m7btk


----------



## nonaa (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

بركه البطل تكون مع جميعنا امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

بركة مارجرجس وصلوات كل القديسين تكون مع جميعنا آمين .


----------



## ايناس (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

+
+بركتة تكون معانا+
+

ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

*+*

أكثر ما أثار إعجابي فى هذه القصة ، هو إيمان هذا الشخص بأن الله يتدخل و يحوطه بعنايته عن طريق أحد قديسيه ، فربما كان أمر هذه الصورة مجرد صدفة ، خصوصاً أن ملامحها ليست على درجة كافية من الوضوح  حتى نتبينها جيداً و لست صدقوني أشكك فى المعجزة ، ولكني أريد أن لا ننجرف بحبنا الشديد للقديسين أن نتخيل أمور ليست صحيحة تماماً .. فأنا أؤمن انه قد تكون حدثت المُعجزة و إنفكت ضيقة هذا الإنسان بشفاعة القديس العظيم مارجرجس .. و لكن قد لاتكون هذه صورته .. و تكون المُعجزة ليست فى الصورة .. و لكن المُعجزة الحقيقية فى أن المشكلة قد إنحلت .. 

كل ما أطلبه من أحبائي أن لا يكون إيماننا مبنى على مُعجزات أو أشخاص .. بالرغم من أن المعجزات من دلائل الايمان الصحيح .. و لكن ليست هي الدليل الوحيد على الايمان الصحيح .. 

أتذكر مقولة قرأتها فى أحد الكتب تقول أن عظمة سيدنا تبارك إسمه ليست فقط فى معجزاته الفريده .. و لكن فى تأثير تعاليمه على النفس البشرية ؟، حتى إنها إستطاعت أن تجعل الإنسان يبذل أغلى ما يمتلك ، وهو حياته ، فى سبيل الإيمان بها و نشرها  .

بركة أمير الشهداء تكون معكم جميعاً


----------



## king (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

شهيد العصر وكل العصور بركتة معنا امين


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

هو دة مارجرجس زي مااتعودنو منوا محدش يطلبوا الا ويكون عندوا ولازم يسيب امضاءة
بركاتة وصلواته تكون مع جميعا امين


----------



## the servant (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

انظروا لنهاية سيرتهم الحسنة,,عب13:7

دة وعد ربنا للناس اللي مجدوة علي الارض فهو بيمجدهم وهم ساكنين
في عرشة


----------



## maro20092 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

بركة صلاته تكون معانا امين


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

الصراحة انا مش بحب نظام المعجزات ده

لاني سهل افتعاله ومش هيفيد بنشره اوي

لاني الشكل اللي علي القهوة بيتغير لمليون حاجة و شايف اننا بتمسكنا بمعجزات زي دي بقينا زي المسلمين اللي بيتمسكوا بعبارة لا الله الله ويشوفها في السحب وعلي الارض وغيره


----------



## fouad mansour (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

ليتمجد اسمك يارب وشفاعة القديس ماريجرجس تكون معنا امين


----------



## vetooo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

*بص يا استاذ ما أجمل شفاعة القديسين لانها جميلة وطبعا مقبولة عند الله لكن مش اى حاجة نقول عليها معجزة او ظهور فى فنجان مار جرجس لما بيعمل معجزة بتظهر للناس كلها مش فى فنجان القهوة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هو صحيح عمل معاك معجز انه اخرجك من ضيقتك بس يا ريت بلاش موضوع الفنجان ده 
ربنا يباركك اذكرنا فى صلواتك 
وشفاعة الامير العظيم مار جرجس الرومانى تكون مع جميعنا آمين​*


----------



## friendlove (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

بركة شفاعتة مع جميعنا 
وليتمجد اسم الله 
فى قديسية


----------



## عزت_عزت (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

الرب يباركك على الصور الجميلة 
شكرا شكرا


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*




بركة شفاعته تكون معنا امين 

​


----------



## كارلوس جون (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

هي موجودة فين انا مشفتهاش


----------



## موريس نجيب (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة القديس مارجرجس تظهر على فنجان قهوه*

مارجرجس دة البطل هو فى حد زية فى شجاعتة بركاتة تكون معنا ويشفينا جميعا امين      موريس نجيب


----------



## ابنه الملك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى اولا على تعبك
بس الصور مش ظاهره عندى وكان نفسى اشوفها على العموم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## hmsg2000 (28 أبريل 2009)

معجزة ظهور القديس الشهيد البطل الروماني الأمير مارجرجس في فنجان قهوه
يقول صاحب المعجزه أنه طلب القديس (سريع الندهه ) لحل مشكله كبيره وصعبه
وفي يوم إنتهاء المشكله ظهرت صورة القديس مارجرجس في فنجان قهوته
دليل علي إستجابة القديس وإشاره لوجوده في حل المشكله
بركة القديس مارجرجس (سريع الندهه) تكون معنا آمين
والصوره موجوده هنا





تحياتي


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2009)

الصوره مش  ظاهره للاسف​


----------



## hmsg2000 (28 أبريل 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)

بركة صلاتة تكون معانا 
هو فعلا سريع الندهة 
مييييييييييييرسى جدا على المعجزة الجميلة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتير على الصورة والمعجزه​


----------



## vetaa (29 أبريل 2009)

*شكراا ليك وبركه مارجرجس تكون معانا دايما

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين
مرسيه ليك علي صورة الرائعة دي​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا كتير على الصورة والمعجزه


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن معنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## كوووكى (18 مايو 2009)

بركة صلوات مار جرجس تكون معاكم

ميرسى على الصورة


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2009)

*رائع جدا بركته تكون معانا*​


----------



## amad_almalk (19 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير لنقلها_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

